# semi-tractor trailer



## paraskevi (Feb 7, 2010)

Ημιρυμουλκούμενο τροχόσπιτο; Στο κείμενό μου αναφέρεται και ως eighteen-wheeler (σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα είδα ότι είναι η πενταξονική νταλίκα) και rig. Βέβαια, δεν είναι ακριβώς τροχόσπιτο, αλλά ειδικό κυβερνητικό όχημα, που περιλαμβάνει βιολογικά εργαστήρια, καταλύματα για επιστήμονες και πράκτορες, και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2010)

Όχι, πενταξονική νταλίκα είναι. Δεν είναι τροχόσπιτο ούτε "ημιρυμουλκούμενο". Το ότι έχουν εγκαταστήσει ολόκληρο εργαστήριο πάνω σ' αυτό το όχημα δεν αλλάζει την πραγματικότητα. Μπορείς να πεις "αυτοκινούμενο εργαστήριο ή συγκρότημα" ή κάτι τέτοιο, ίσως.


----------



## paraskevi (Feb 7, 2010)

Καλησπέρα, Αλεξάνδρα. Δηλαδή το ημιρυμουλκούμενο είναι άλλο πράγμα;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2010)

Η διαφορά μεταξύ semi-trailer και full-trailer απ' ό,τι διαβάζω είναι:





A semi-trailer is a trailer without a front axle. A large proportion of its weight is supported either by a road tractor or by a detachable front axle assembly known as a dolly. A semi-trailer is normally equipped with legs, called "landing gear," which can be lowered to support it when it is uncoupled.

Full-trailer



A full-trailer is the US term for a trailer supported by front and rear axles and pulled by a rawbar. In Europe this is known as an A-Frame drawbar trailer.​Εν ολίγοις το semi-trailer είναι αυτό που σέρνει η νταλίκα, ενώ full-trailer είναι αυτό το μικρό που σέρνει ο καθένας μας με το αυτοκίνητό του.
Το ζητούμενο τώρα: όντως λέγεται ημιρυμουλκούμενο το semi-trailer. Εκτός όμως από την περίπτωση να μεταφράζεις τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο, δεν θα το έβλεπα σε λογοτεχνική μετάφραση. Πιο πολύ θα έβλεπα μια απόδοση που δίνει μια εικόνα στον αναγνώστη.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2010)

Το _semi-trailer_, εκτός από _ημιρυμουλκούμενο_ (που είναι η "επίσημη" απόδοση), μπορείς να το πεις και _επικαθήμενο_.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2010)

Το θέμα είναι, υπάρχει καμιά πρόταση για λογοτεχνική απόδοση ώστε να πιάσουν όλοι την εικόνα της νταλίκας που έχει μετατραπεί σε εργαστήριο κυβερνητικής υπηρεσίας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Το θέμα είναι, υπάρχει καμιά πρόταση για λογοτεχνική απόδοση ώστε να πιάσουν όλοι την εικόνα της νταλίκας που έχει μετατραπεί σε εργαστήριο κυβερνητικής υπηρεσίας;



Κάτι σε _νταλίκα-εργαστήριο_ δηλαδή; :)


----------



## paraskevi (Apr 12, 2010)

Επανέρχομαι στο ζήτημα, διότι με ταλανίζει. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την αρχική περιγραφή. Η πενταξονική νταλίκα ή το ημιρυμουλκούμενο, είναι μια χαρά. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, αυτά τα semi-tractor trailers πάνε δυο-δυο (σαν τους Χιώτες). Το καθένα μεταφέρει ένα ειδικά διαμορφωμένο κοντέινερ που, όταν ενωθεί μέσω διαδρόμου-φυσούνας με το άλλο κοντέινερ της άλλης νταλίκας, μετατρέπεται σε βιολογικό εργαστήριο, θάλαμο νεκροψίας (ή νεκροτομής), και κλίβανο αποτέφρωσης. Μέχρι εδώ καλά. Το θέμα είναι ότι σε όλο το βιβλίο, το ένα κοντέινερ είναι το trailer A και το άλλο κοντέινερ το trailer B. Σχεδόν η μισή δράση του βιβλίου λαμβάνει χώρα σε αυτά τα τρέιλερς. Μέχρι στιγμής, έτσι το έχω αποδώσει. "Τρέιλερ". Σαν αναγνώστες, θα σας ξένιζε η λέξη; Από την άλλη, πώς να το πω; Μήπως παιδεύομαι χωρίς λόγο;


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 12, 2010)

paraskevi said:


> Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, αυτά τα semi-tractor trailers πάνε δυο-δυο (σαν τους Χιώτες). Το καθένα μεταφέρει ένα ειδικά διαμορφωμένο κοντέινερ που, όταν ενωθεί μέσω διαδρόμου-φυσούνας με το άλλο κοντέινερ της άλλης νταλίκας, μετατρέπεται σε βιολογικό εργαστήριο, θάλαμο νεκροψίας (ή νεκροτομής), και κλίβανο αποτέφρωσης. Μέχρι εδώ καλά.



Αυτά τα κοντέινερ, όπως φαίνονται στην δεύτερη μικρογραφία που παράθεσε η Αλεξάνδρα, έχουν πολύ συγκεκριμένη και δόκιμη ονομασία που είναι «κλωβός». Δες για παράδειγμα στις εικόνες του google την λέξη «κλωβός» σε συνδυασμό με κάποια άλλη π.χ. επικοινωνιών, ιατρικής, εργαστήριο, χειρουργείο κτλ. Υπάρχει δε και εξίσου δόκιμος όρος «κλωβός επί ρυμουλκούμενου» αλλά δεν πρέπει σου κάνει. Υπάρχει και η εκδοχή «φορητό/κινητό εργαστήριο» ή «εργαστήριο εκστρατείας» πάλι σε μορφή νταλίκας, αλλά μάλλον δεν σε εξυπηρετεί ούτε αυτό γιατί θες να ξεχωρίζει το ένα κοντέινερ από το άλλο. 



> "Τρέιλερ". Σαν αναγνώστες, θα σας ξένιζε η λέξη; Από την άλλη, πώς να το πω; Μήπως παιδεύομαι χωρίς λόγο;



Δεν μπορώ να σου πω βέβαια χωρίς να ξέρω το περιεχόμενο, αλλά εμένα (τονίζω το «εμένα», μην πάρεις και τοις μετρητοίς αυτό που λέω) τουλάχιστον η απόδοση τρέιλερ με ξενίζει λίγο για την συγκεκριμένη χρήση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2010)

Έχεις απορρίψει την «νταλίκα»; Εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί ούτε το τρέιλερ Α και Β, αλλά ίσως η νταλίκα Α και η νταλίκα Β να σου είναι πιο εύχρηστες.


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2010)

Kοντέινερ Α και Β, επικαθήμενα σε τρέιλερ, ρυμουλκούμενα από τράκτορες και συνδεόμενα σε κινητό βιολογικό εργαστήριο ;)
ή 
νταλίκες Α και Β (rigs) που συνδέονται σχηματίζοντας κινητό βιολογικό εργαστήριο;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Δεν μπορώ να σου πω βέβαια χωρίς να ξέρω το περιεχόμενο, αλλά εμένα (τονίζω το «εμένα», μην πάρεις και τοις μετρητοίς αυτό που λέω) τουλάχιστον η απόδοση τρέιλερ με ξενίζει λίγο για την συγκεκριμένη χρήση.


Συμφωνώ με τον LostVerse. Η λέξη _τρέιλερ_ υπάρχει στην ελληνική γλώσσα, αλλά περιγράφει κάτι που *δεν* είναι το _semi-trailer_ που ρυμουλκεί ένας τράκτορας (αντιστοιχεί στο _A-Frame drawbar trailer_). Επομένως η απόδοση σίγουρα θα ξενίσει, και πιθανότατα θα μπερδέψει κιόλας τον αναγνώστη (ο οποίος μάλλον θα σκεφτεί το ελλην. _τρέιλερ_ — πολύ μικρότερο σε διαστάσεις από αυτό που έχεις εσύ, και το οποίο σύρεται ακόμη κι από επιβατικό αυτοκίνητο).

Μονολεκτική λύση φρονώ πως είναι το _επικαθήμενο_ Α/Β, που συν τοις άλλοις εστιάζει και στο ότι αποτελεί μέρος ημιρυμουλκούμενου — πράγμα που δεν φαίνεται με το _κοντέινερ_, που σημαίνει απλώς "εμπορευματοκιβώτιο".


----------



## paraskevi (Apr 13, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Ορθώς με ταλάνιζε το "τρέιλερ", το οποίο απορρίπτεται. Το καλύτερο είναι μάλλον το "κοντέινερ", αφού και ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει στην αρχική περιγραφή των οχημάτων.


----------



## Eddie (Apr 8, 2012)

*Semi-tractor trailer truck*

Καλημέρα
Ξέρετε πώς μεταφράζεται το semi tractor-trailer truck;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2012)

Η απάντηση εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5549


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

*Φορτηγά*

Τι να ξέρω κι εγώ από φορτηγά... Αλλά ανακάλυψα ότι κάποια διαδεδομένη τεχνική ορολογία είναι άγνωστη στα λεξικά, στη νομοθεσία και στο διαδίκτυο. Ένας σκασμός όροι κυκλοφορούν μεταξύ των ανθρώπων μιας πιάτσας λες και είναι τα μυστικά της Σιών.

Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να μου περιγράψετε (δεν λέω καν τις υποψίες μου) τι είναι *τα συρόμενα* και τι *τα επικαθήμενα* όταν περιγράφουμε φορτηγά οχήματα. (Ειδικά στο δεύτερο βλέπω και ενδιαφέρουσα γλωσσική απόκλιση.)

Για αρχή αυτά, καθότι έχω κι άλλες τέτοιες απορίες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Γιατί δεν ξεκινάς ρίχνοντας πρώτα μια ματιά σ' ένα εξαιρετικό γλωσσικό φόρουμ;
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5549-semi-tractor-trailer&p=57830&viewfull=1#post57830


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Αποκλείεται να χωνέψω τα παραπάνω. Θέλω λεξικογραφικούς ορισμούς, όπου θα γίνεται σαφής η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε συρόμενο και επικαθήμενο, φωτογραφίες, αγγλικά αντίστοιχα και ετυμολογία... Ζητάω πολλά; Παραδείγματα χρήσης δεν ζήτησα.


Είναι ακριβή αυτά τα σκίτσα;
http://www.brendas.gr/brendas/website/trailers/index.htm#seated


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

paraskevi said:


> Στο κείμενό μου αναφέρεται και ως eighteen-wheeler (σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα είδα ότι είναι η πενταξονική νταλίκα) και rig.


Το «κάποιο άλλο νήμα» είναι τούτο 'δώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5239-eighteen-wheeler-%CF%80%CE%B5%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BE%CE%BF%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE-%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%AF%CE%BA%CE%B1.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είναι ακριβή αυτά τα σκίτσα; http://www.brendas.gr/brendas/website/trailers/index.htm#seated


Σωστός ο διαχωρισμός που κάνει το brendas.gr (δες όμως τις φωτογραφίες του, απ' τα σκίτσα μόνο θα μπερδευτείς): Το επικαθήμενο προσαρμόζεται σε τράκτορα, ενώ το συρόμενο ρυμουλκείται από φορτηγό.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τι να ξέρω κι εγώ από φορτηγά... Αλλά ανακάλυψα ότι κάποια διαδεδομένη τεχνική ορολογία είναι άγνωστη στα λεξικά, στη νομοθεσία και στο διαδίκτυο. Ένας σκασμός όροι κυκλοφορούν μεταξύ των ανθρώπων μιας πιάτσας λες και είναι τα μυστικά της Σιών.
> 
> Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να μου περιγράψετε (δεν λέω καν τις υποψίες μου) τι είναι *τα συρόμενα* και τι *τα επικαθήμενα* όταν περιγράφουμε φορτηγά οχήματα. (Ειδικά στο δεύτερο βλέπω και ενδιαφέρουσα γλωσσική απόκλιση.)
> 
> Για αρχή αυτά, καθότι έχω κι άλλες τέτοιες απορίες.



Αυτό είναι το επικαθήμενο: 







Με λίγα λόγια είναι η μακρόστενη καρότσα που σέρνει από πίσω ο τράκτορας, όπου τράκτορας=το μπροστινό μέρος του φορτηγού που περιλαμβάνει την καμπίνα του οδηγού και τον κινητήρα. Και τα δυο μαζί εκτός από απλά φορτηγό λέγονται και νταλίκα. H δε καρότσα μπορεί να είναι ανοιχτού τύπου όπως στην παραπάνω εικόνα, συνήθως για άμεση φορτοεκφόρτωση με χρήση γερανού, ή και κλειστού τύπου, όπως αυτή: http://i47.tinypic.com/29y3qa.jpg

Δεν έχω ξανακούσει να λέγεται *συρόμενο* έτσι ξεκάρφωτα. Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι ο διαχωρισμός του brendas στην πράξη δε νομίζω ότι ισχύει. Και η κλειστή καρότσα επικαθήμενο λέγεται. Δεν έχω ακούσει φορτηγατζή να τη λέει «συρόμενο». Και στην άδεια κυκλοφορίας του φορτηγού επικαθήμενο αναφέρεται, αλλά σ' αυτό μπορεί να μην θυμάμαι καλά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

LostVerse, δες τις φωτό όχι τα σκίτσα (τα σκίτσα είναι όντως παραπλανητικά).


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 25, 2012)

σωστά, το δεύτερο στη σειρά επικαθήμενο όντως λέγεται συρόμενο, και όντως δεν μπαίνει πάνω σε τράκτορα, αλλά άλλο φορτηγο. 

Μια καλύτερη φωτό:


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Αν νομίζετε ότι σας καταλαβαίνω, γελιέστε.
:)
Να σας πω μόνο τι καταλαβαίνω εγώ. Ξέρω ότι _επικάθημαι_ σημαίνει κάθομαι πάνω σε κάτι. Άρα το επικαθήμενο είναι κάτι που κάθεται πάνω σε κάτι άλλο. Κανονικά, γιατί ποιος ξέρει τι θέλει η ορολογία... Είναι λοιπόν το επικαθήμενο το σώμα του φορτηγού που κάθεται πάνω σε συρόμενη καρότσα;


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν νομίζετε ότι σας καταλαβαίνω, γελιέστε.
> :)
> Να σας πω μόνο τι καταλαβαίνω εγώ. Ξέρω ότι _επικάθημαι_ σημαίνει κάθομαι πάνω σε κάτι. Άρα το επικαθήμενο είναι κάτι που κάθεται πάνω σε κάτι άλλο. Κανονικά, γιατί ποιος ξέρει τι θέλει η ορολογία... Είναι λοιπόν το επικαθήμενο το σώμα του φορτηγού που κάθεται πάνω σε συρόμενη καρότσα;



επικαθήμενο είναι αυτό που κάθεται στον τράκτορα, είναι η καρότσα στον κίτρινο κύκλο, όλο αυτό που βλέπεις μαζί με τις ρόδες, το σασί και το πλαίσιο όπου τοποθετείται το φορτίο. 

Φορτηγό, τυπικά είναι μόνο αυτό που βλέπεις σ' αυτήν την φωτό: http://i48.tinypic.com/15wmb5u.jpg όπου ουσιαστικά καρότσα και τράκτορας είναι ένα σώμα, κι από πίσω ακολουθεί το συρόμενο. Και τα δυο μαζί, κάνουν μια νταλίκα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

A *semi-trailer truck*, also known as a *semi*, *tractor-trailer*, *truck and trailer*, *transfer truck*, *18-wheeler*, *mack truck*, *big rig* (US), *transport* (Canada), *artic* (UK and Ireland), or *lorry* (UK), is an articulated vehicle consisting of a towing engine (_tractor_ in the United States, _prime mover_ in Australia or _truck_ in Ireland, the United Kingdom, Canada and New Zealand), and a semi-trailer (plus possible additional trailers) that carries the freight. A _semi_-trailer does not trail _completely behind_ the towing vehicle, but is attached at a point that is just forward of the rear-most axle of the towing unit, so that some fraction of the weight of the trailer is carried by the prime mover, with most of that at the rear axle(s) of the prime mover, but a small amount at the front axle(s). This arrangement requires both tractor and semi-trailer to be distinct in design from a rigid truck and trailer.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semi-trailer_truck

Δεν κάθεται πάνω στον τράκτορα (tractor, towing engine), κάθεται πάνω σε κάποια πλατφόρμα, φαντάζομαι. (Αν ήταν χημεία, δεν θα τολμούσα να κάνω τέτοια ανάκριση. Αλλά τα φορτηγά, είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάποια στιγμή θα τα καταλάβω.)


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2012)

Το επικαθήμενο, που δεν έχει άξονα μπροστά ώστε να φέρει το βάρος που του αναλογεί: 






επικάθεται (κάθεται πάνω) σε μια τέτοια διάταξη σύνδεσης (έρχεται ο τράκτορας και κουμπώνει στο fifth wheel coupling):





ενσωματωμένη στον τράκτορα: 










Side view and underside view of a conventional 18-wheeler semi-trailer truck with an enclosed cargo space. The underside view shows the arrangement of the 18 tires (wheels). Shown in blue in the underside view are the axles, drive shaft, and differentials. The legend for labeled parts of the truck is as follows:
1. tractor unit
2. semi-trailer (detachable)
3. engine compartment
4. cabin
5. sleeper (not present in all trucks)
6. air dam
7. fuel tanks
8. fifth wheel coupling
9. enclosed cargo space
10. landing gear - legs for when semi-trailer is detached 
http://tractors.wikia.com/wiki/Semi-trailer_truck

Ενώ το συρόμενο απλώς ρυμουλκείται χωρίς να προσθέτει κατακόρυφα βάρος στους άξονες του τράκτορα, αφού έχει δικό του εμπρόσθιο άξονα. 

Τα λέω καλά;


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 25, 2012)

Απλώς το συρόμενο δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι θα έχει μπροστά άξονα για να φέρει το βάρος που του αναλογεί, δες π.χ. την εικόνα στο #23 όπου το συρόμενο έχει δυο άξονες μεν, και τους δυο πίσω και προς το μέσο δε. Δεν είναι περίεργο αυτό, εφόσον και αυτό με την σειρά του κουμπώνει πάνω στο φορτηγό, σε υποδοχή αντίστοιχη (όχι όμως εφάμιλλη, εφόσον δεν έχει ίδιες αντοχές) με του τράκτορα.



nickel said:


> Δεν κάθεται πάνω στον τράκτορα (tractor, towing engine), κάθεται πάνω σε κάποια πλατφόρμα, φαντάζομαι.



Πάνω στον τράκτορα κάθεται, σ' αυτήν την υποδοχή: http://www.cs-truck.com/uploadfile/2012/0315/20120315012652516.jpg


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Ο *ελκυστήρας επικαθήμενου* ή *ημιελκυστήρας *(κν. *τράκτορας*) είναι εξοπλισμένος με σύνδεσμο (_fifth wheel coupling_) για να υποδέχεται και να προσαρμόζεται επ' αυτού ένα *επικαθήμενο ρυμουλκούμενο* (κν. *καρότσα* ή *ρυμούλκα*)· ο προαναφερθείς σύνδεσμος που χρησιμοποιείται για τη ζεύξη (αλλά και για την εμπρόσθια στήριξη, εξ ου και η έννοια της επικάθησης) του επικαθήμενου καλείται *πέμπτος τροχός έλξης* (κν. *πέταλο*). Ο συνδυασμός τράκτορα και ρυμουλκουμένου καλείται *αρθρωτό φορτηγό *(κν. *νταλίκα*). Το χαρακτηριστικότερο στοιχείο ενός επικαθήμενου ρυμουλκουμένου είναι, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, το γεγονός ότι οι άξονες του ρυμουλκουμένου δεν φέρουν πλήρως το φορτίο τής καρότσας (δομής και μεταφερόμενο), αλλά απαιτείται η στήριξή του και στο πέταλο ώστε να μεταφέρεται ένα μέρος του βάρους και από τους πίσω άξονες του ρυμουλκού (δηλ. του τράκτορα).

Από την άλλη, τώρα, *ελκυστήρας συρόμενου* (ή *απλός ελκυστήρας*) μπορεί να είναι οποιοδήποτε φορτηγό (ή, στην περίπτωση των φορτηγών-συρμών road trains, μια νταλίκα) πίσω από το οποίο προσαρμόζεται ένα *ρυμουλκούμενο με (αρθρωτή) ράβδο έλξης* (κν. *συρόμενο*). Το χαρακτηριστικότερο στοιχείο ενός συρόμενου είναι, σε αντίθεση με το επικαθήμενο, το γεγονός ότι οι άξονες του συρόμενου φέρουν πλήρως το φορτίο τής καρότσας (κατασκευής και μεταφερόμενο), η δε ράβδος έλξης δεν μεταφέρει (κάθετη προς το επίπεδο κίνησης) τάση στο ρυμουλκό αλλά μόνο (παράλληλη προς το επίπεδο κίνησης) ελκτική τάση προς το συρόμενο.

Έντιτ: Α καλά, μέχρι ν' απαντήσω πρόλαβαν κι έπεσαν ήδη σχετικές απαντήσεις. :)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Να ρωτήσω;:blush::blush:
Επειδή το fifth wheel coupling το έχω βρει και ως έδρανο είναι λάθος; Επίσης, είναι αυτό που στην αργκό του επαγγέλματος λένε _κιθάρα;_ ή όχι;


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ο συνδυασμός τράκτορα και ρυμουλκουμένου καλείται *αρθρωτό φορτηγό *(κν. *νταλίκα*).



Επίσης και σούστα, όταν π.χ. βλέπουμε πολλά διαφορετικά φορτηγά και θέλουμε να τα περιγράψουμε-ξεχωρίσουμε, ένα μεγάλο φορτηγό, ακόμα και χωρίς επικαθήμενο μπορεί και να μην ξεχωρίζει από πλευράς όγκου από μια νταλίκα, οπότε «δυο φορτηγά και τρία με σούστα». 



> (ή, στην περίπτωση των φορτηγών-συρμών road trains, μια νταλίκα)



Nice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKn1RCohFEM


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Μπέρνι, το _έδρανο _παραείναι γενικός όρος.

Συνήθως στην Ελλάδα μια πενταξονική νταλίκα είναι 15μετρη ενώ ένας εξαξονικός συνδυασμός φορτηγού με συρόμενο είναι 18μετρος.

Το συρόμενο δεν έχει υποχρεωτικά εμπρόσθιο άξονα — όταν όμως έχει, αυτός είναι διευθυνόμενος. Το πού θα είναι οι άξονες εξαρτάται από διάφορους παράγοντες, όπως π.χ. το ειδικό βάρος τού εμπορεύματος (δλδ μεγάλος όγκος με λίγο —αναλογικά—βάρος ή συμπαγής όγκος με μεγάλο βάρος;), η διάμετρος των τροχών που μπορούν να φέρουν ασφαλώς το μεταφερόμενο φορτίο, η επιδιωκόμενη ευελιξία —ακτίνα στροφής κττ— κ.ά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Το αρθρωτό φορτηγό, που λέτε, είναι το μόνο που ξέρω: *articulated lorry*. Για να κάνω αντιστοιχίες για τα άλλα θα φτιάξω πρώτα έναν καφέ. Για να καθαρίσει το μυαλό, όχι για μαντική. Γιατί γράψατε πολλά και σας ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Και για τους οπτικούς τύπους που δεν ενοχλούνται από ανορθογραφίες:

συρόμενο = http://www.autosalonica.gr/site.php?&file=productdetails.xml&id=2142&fid=48
επικαθήμενο = http://www.autosalonica.gr/site.php?&file=productdetails.xml&id=2143&fid=48


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Επίσης, [ενν. το fifth wheel coupling] είναι αυτό που στην αργκό του επαγγέλματος λένε _κιθάρα;_ ή όχι;


Το *fifth wheel coupling* είναι το *πέταλο*, όπως προανέφερα. Δες π.χ. εδώ: http://www.grantex.gr/index.php?lang=gr&table=fifthwheel&field=grantex_number. Η *κιθάρα *είναι το _*dust cover*_: http://www.grantex.gr/index.php?lang=gr&table=dust_cover&field=grantex_number.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Εκτός από το *_επικαθίμενο_, είχα βρει και *_επικαθύμενο_. Θα φταίει που δεν έχουν σχετικό λήμμα τα λεξικά... :)

Το πρώτο που με σύγχισε σήμερα με τα λεξικά και τους νόμους είναι ότι πουθενά δεν βρήκα ακριβή ορισμό για το *φορτοταξί*.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το πρώτο που με σύγχισε σήμερα με τα λεξικά και τους νόμους είναι ότι πουθενά δεν βρήκα ακριβή ορισμό για το *φορτοταξί*.


Τη σύγχισή σου αυτή δεν την κατανοώ· καθότι τα λεξικά δεν είναι ο ρόλος τους να παραθέτουν νομικώς ακριβείς ορισμούς, ενώ η κείμενη νομοθεσία δεν καλύπτει κατά κανόνα όρους της καθομιλουμένης (γι' αυτό άλλωστε δεν θα βρεις σε αυτήν ούτε την _νταλίκα_, τη _ρυμούλκα_, τον _τράκτορα _ή το _πέταλο_).

Το *φορτοταξί*, τώρα, είναι φορτηγό δημόσιας χρήσης (ΦΔΧ) μικτού βάρους (λαϊκιστί: _τονάζ_· λογιοτατιστί: με _μικτοβαρές_) μέχρι οχτώ (8) τόνους και με άδεια διενέργειας ενδονομαρχιακών μεταφορών. Η επίσημη ονομασία των φορτοταξί είναι «νομαρχιακά ΦΔΧ» ή «φορτηγά νομαρχιακών μεταφορών» (πρβλ. κείμενα της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Επαγγελματιών Μικρών Φορτηγών Αυτοκινήτων ΔΧ) και αντιδιαστέλλονται με τις άλλες δύο κατηγορίες ΦΔΧ: τα «φορτηγά εθνικών μεταφορών» (E) και τα «φορτηγά διεθνών μεταφορών» (TIR).

Η νομοθεσία με την οποία εισήχθη το κόνσεπτ τού φορτοταξί είναι αφενός μεν το Ν.Δ.531/1970 «Περί αντικαταστάσεως ζωηλάτων οχημάτων, πόλεων, διά φορτηγών αυτοκινήτων δημοσίας χρήσεως» (με τον νόμο αυτό αντικαταστάθηκαν τα κάρα σε πόλεις άνω των 40.000 κατοίκων με ελαφρά ΦΔΧ νομαρχιακών μεταφορών), αφετέρου δε ο Ν.1073/1980 «Περί αντικαταστάσεως των κυκλοφορούντων τριτρόχων φορτηγών οχημάτων δημοσίας χρήσεως (μοτοσυκλεττών) διά φορτηγών αυτοκινήτων δημοσίας χρήσεως και ρυθμίσεως συναφών θεμάτων» (με τον νόμο αυτό αντικαταστάθηκαν τα τρίκυκλα με ελαφρά ΦΔΧ νομαρχιακών μεταφορών).


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχει στο ΛΚΝ. Δεν το βρήκα στο ΛΝΕΓ. Επίσης υπάρχει το _φορτοταξί_ σε πέντε διοικητικές αποφάσεις χωρίς να ορίζεται πουθενά τι είναι αυτό που περιγράφουν σαν φορτοταξί. 

Εντέλει, αν δεν ρωτήσεις στη Λεξιλογία, θα μείνεις στραβάδι. Ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ!


ΥΓ: Να προσθέσω ότι είναι νόμιμα και εκτός νομού πλέον, όπως έμαθα.:
http://www.lamiastar.gr/index.php/topikes-eidiseis/nomoi/fthiotida/9606-2012-05-03-11-35-24.html

Και η μεταφραστική μου πρόταση ήταν *(rental) pickup truck*.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> ΥΓ: Να προσθέσω ότι είναι νόμιμα και εκτός νομού πλέον, όπως έμαθα.:
> http://www.lamiastar.gr/index.php/topikes-eidiseis/nomoi/fthiotida/9606-2012-05-03-11-35-24.html
> 
> Και η μεταφραστική μου πρόταση ήταν *(rental) pickup truck*.


Ναι, άκουσα κι εγώ για την επέκταση της άδειας των φορτοταξί σε εθνικό επίπεδο, αλλά επί της ουσίας θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να τα συνδέουμε με τις ενδονομαρχιακές καταβολές τους, φρονώ.

Πάντως για την απόδοση *(rental) pickup truck*, δεν θα μπορούσα να διαφωνώ περισσότερο... 
Το pickup truck είναι φορτηγάκι με ανοιχτή καρότσα, όχι ελαφρύ φορτηγό με μουσαμά ή κλούβα (που είναι το φορτοταξί). Το μεν είναι ΦΙΧ κατά κανόνα αγροτικό, το δε είναι ΦΔΧ. Το μεν έχει στην Ελλάδα μικτό κάπου δυόμισι τόνους, το δε φτάνει μέχρι τους οχτώ. Επομένως: *light commercial truck*.
Ο προσδιορισμός rental είναι εξόχως παραπλανητικός στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση· αυτός που βλέπει rental σκέφτεται U-Haul, Penske ή Ryder — for heaven's sake!


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Τώρα μπορώ να πω κι άλλη κοτσάνα (αλλά μη διαμαρτύρεσαι): το pickup truck μπορεί να είναι το ημιφορτηγό;


ΥΓ: Τα U-Haul, Penske ή Ryder δεν ξέρω τι είναι, αλλά δεν σκάω και να μάθω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Ναι, εμείς το _pickup truck_ το λέμε επισήμως «ημιφορτηγό» — το οποίο «ημιφορτηγό» ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το half-track.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Διότι το _truck_ δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το _track_. Χα, αυτά τα ξέρω!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Εσύ μπορεί να τα ξέρεις, αλλά τα αγνοούν και το ΛΚΝ και το ΛΝΕΓ...


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εσύ μπορεί να τα ξέρεις, αλλά τα αγνοούν και το ΛΚΝ και το ΛΝΕΓ...


Πες το, ντε, ότι έπιασες τέτοιο κελεπούρι!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Άσ' τα, Νίκελ, μιλάμε για γκάφα ολκής!... Και διαλεξικογραφική, μάλιστα!


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2012)

Μια που πιάσατε τα semi- και half-, διανηματισμός στο half and half νήμα των ψευδόφιλων και ημιψευδόφιλων με το ημιρυμουλκούμενο (το παραπάνω ποστ #29 του Ζάζουλα σε λακωνικότατη μορφή από τον ίδιο), και τα σχετικά από την Παλάβρα και την Αλεξάνδρα. 

To pickup truck πάντως, σε αγροτικές περιοχές τουλάχιστον που ξέρω σίγουρα (Κρήτη και Θεσσαλία), δεν το λέει κανείς «ημιφορτηγό» στην καθομιλουμένη, μόνο «αγροτικό» ή «καρότσα». Οι πιο πωρωμένοι τούς δίνουν και ονόματα, όπως έδιναν στα άλογα παλιότερα.

Επίσης, το hiccup truck, ο λοξημίονος.


----------



## Earion (Jun 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το οποίο «ημιφορτηγό» ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το half-track.



Ζαζ, αυτά τα half-tracks λέγονται *ημιερπυστριοφόρα*, έτσι;


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 26, 2012)

Καλημέρα, έτσι ακριβώς. Μάλιστα πρόκειται για οχήματα σχεδόν αποκλειστικά μιας συγκεκριμένης εποχής, με αποτέλεσμα όταν λέμε half-tracks πρακτικά να εννοούμε μόνο εκείνα ή να αναφερόμαστε σ' εκείνη την εποχή, δηλαδή η λέξη μπορεί σατιρικά να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για παμπάλαιο όχημα, σακαράκα. Πλέον τα σύγχρονα σχέδια μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα (*π.χ.*).

Επίσης, το pick-up truck συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι αναφέρεται σχεδόν κατεξοχήν ως «αγροτικό», αξίζει όμως να αναφέρουμε μια χτυπητή εξαίρεση, ορισμένα μοντέλα μεγάλου κυβισμού, κυρίως της αμερικάνικης Dodge, που σε ορισμένες αγορές προωθούνται ως εναλλακτικές καθαρόαιμων SUV, όπως η σειρά RAM (*π.χ.*). Έχω δει και στην Αθήνα 1 ή 2 τέτοια. Και τα δυο με φουλ έξτρα, δερμάτινα σαλόνια, απίστευτα ηχοσυστήματα, και βέβαια ντήζελ και δηλωμένα ως αγροτικά (σ.σ. επαγγελματικά ΙΧΦ, άλλο φορολογικό καθεστώς). Σ΄ αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν είναι ακριβώς δόκιμο να πεις ότι «ο τάδε βγήκε για καφέ με το... αγροτικό.» 

Παρενθετικά δε, υπήρξε και πόλεμος μ' αυτό το όνομα, *Pick up truck War, ή Toyota War*.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Επίσης, το pick-up truck συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι αναφέρεται σχεδόν κατεξοχήν ως «αγροτικό», αξίζει όμως να αναφέρουμε μια χτυπητή εξαίρεση, ορισμένα μοντέλα μεγάλου κυβισμού, κυρίως της αμερικάνικης Dodge, που σε ορισμένες αγορές προωθούνται ως εναλλακτικές καθαρόαιμων SUV, όπως η σειρά RAM (*π.χ.*).


Συμφωνώ γι' αυτό, αλλά εγώ υποστηρίζω τους Αυστραλούς: http://news.hspn.com/articles/519/1...eed-Record-for-PickupUtility-Truck/Page1.html, για των οποίων τούτα τα τερατάκια πρωτόμαθα χάρη στο _Top Gear_.  Οπότε κι εγώ ψήνομαι... http://www.hsv.com.au/e3/showroom/default.aspx?id=Maloo R8 :inno:


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> ΥΓ: Τα U-Haul, Penske ή Ryder δεν ξέρω τι είναι, αλλά δεν σκάω και να μάθω.



Τα U-Haul ήταν μεγάλη εφεύρεση πάντως: δεν σου κάνουν τη μετακόμιση, σου νοικιάζουν μόνο το φορτηγό για να τα κουβαλήσεις. Εσύ το οδηγείς, εσύ το φορτώνεις, εσύ το ξεφορτώνεις. Συνδέεται άρρηκτα με το αμερικανικό κλισέ της παρέας που μαζεύεται για να «μετακομίσει» έναν φίλο, ο οποίος υποχρεούται κατόπιν να τους το ξεπληρώσει με πίτσες ή/και μπύρες


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

Άντε τώρα να αποφασίσει ένας επενδυτής να κάνει κάτι ανάλογο στην Ελλάδα...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Συνδέεται άρρηκτα με το αμερικανικό κλισέ της παρέας που μαζεύεται για να «μετακομίσει» έναν φίλο, ο οποίος υποχρεούται κατόπιν να τους το ξεπληρώσει με πίτσες ή/και μπύρες.


Αμερικάνικο ή όχι το «κλισέ», ξέρεις πόσες μετακομίσεις έχω κάνει έτσι;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αμερικάνικο ή όχι το «κλισέ», ξέρεις πόσες μετακομίσεις έχω κάνει έτσι;



U-Haul is my middle name! You howl and I haul your household


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Το καλό σ' αυτές τις εταιρείες είναι, επειδή στας ΗΠΑ η «μετακόμιση» είναι συχνά κόνσεπτ μεγάλων αποστάσεων (coast-to-coast κττ), το ότι το φορτηγό το παραδίδεις στην πόλη που πηγαίνεις. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2012)

*φορτηγό αυτοκινητάμαξα *[EL] = *car-carrying truck*, *car-carrier truck*, *car transporter truck *[EN] = *camion porte-véhicules *[FR]
http://troxoikaitir.gr/article/291/doyleyontas-me-aytokinitamaxes









Λυπηρότατη διαπίστωση, γι' άλλη μια φορά δυστυχώς, και για το πόσο πίσω έχουν μείνει τα λεξικά μας (που νομίζουν πως *αυτοκινητάμαξα = οτομοτρίς *αποκλειστικά...).


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 27, 2012)

Αυτά παλιά τα λέγανε «πλατφόρμες», ή μου φαίνεται;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Αυτά παλιά τα λέγανε «πλατφόρμες», ή μου φαίνεται;


Πάρα πολύ παλιά (τόσο παλιά που τότε η αυτοκινητάμαξα ήταν σχεδόν εξωτικό είδος) το είχα ακούσει «ράμπα». Για την «πλατφόρμα» θα υπέθετα πως λογικά περιγράφει το _*platform trailer*_. Σχεδιαγράμματα για πολλά είδη καροτσών εδώ (θα πρέπει να σκρολάρετε): http://www.cds-worldwide.com/allen/reftrucktrailer.htm


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2012)

Και μια ακόμη νταλικιέρικη σλανγκιά:
*κινέζος *= Volvo FH Version 2 (δλδ το νέο FH, μετά το 2002)


----------



## Eudokia (Feb 21, 2013)

Ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγεται το narrow-aisle truck;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2013)

Τα περονοφόρα, εννοείς; *Περονοφόρο Στενών Διαδρόμων*
http://digilib.lib.unipi.gr/dspace/bitstream/unipi/1316/1/Selianitis 1.pdf (σελ. 14)
http://www.tee.gr/magazines/tech-mag/teuxos1/eurolit4.html
http://www.toyota-forklifts.gr/Gr/Products/very-narrow-aisle-trucks/Pages/Default.aspx


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2013)

...
Αν πρόκειται για περονοφόρο / παλετοφόρο, βρίσκω «(περονοφόρα) ανυψωτικά στενών διαδρόμων» και για τα VNA (very narrow aisle), ευνόητα, «πολύ στενών διαδρόμων». 

Edit: Ζαζ, στενός ο διάδρομος, άρα συνωστιζόμαστε. :) A near miss, mine, by a narrow margin of 2 minutes.


----------



## Eudokia (Feb 21, 2013)

Ναι, αυτά ακριβώς. Πολύ ευχαριστώ.


----------

